# New VE Pro video tutorials



## dog1978 (Oct 12, 2017)

I've been asked about VE Pro. So I've done a few new videos.

Reverb using inside VE Pro


Using multiple outputs of Kontakt inside VE Pro


----------



## niven (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi,
Would you please help me with deciding which way I should set up my VEP 6?
I have an old computer (24gb ram)...that I have already put my "pop" instruments on with Cubase 9 and Komplete 9.
I have a new computer with 64gb and a m.2 terrabyte ssd. Id like to put my large OT Berlin strings,woodwind,brass and a couple of other large, hungry libraries, etc on this computer.
I dont quite understand if i need to install another Kontakt instance on this computer as well, to be able to run my orchestral libraries when using VEP 6?
Which computer should I use for Cubase ?
Which computer should I put VEP Pro6 on?
Which computer should Kontakt/Komplete9 be on?!
Then there's Sibelius 7.5!
I naturally thought Id put the large libraries on the "strongest" computer....then use the weaker one for lighter vsts etc...but both my pop and orchestral stuff both use kontakt.
I'd be very,very grateful for some...any...advice.
regards
niven


----------

